# Ford New Holland 7840 electrical problems



## Jon B (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I have been chasing an electrical problem on a blue roof ford 7840 SLE for a few days now and I gave run out of ideas. It has electronic draft control, so the draft is handled by a pair of load sensing pins on the arms, and a combination of the draft settings and the ECU.

The hydraulic lift works, but the instrument cluster reports fault code 19. Now I know this means that the reference voltage forifor the load pins is incorrect (too low). I have recently replaced the rear wiring loom to the load sensing pins, so I know the wires there are good. I checked the voltage at the ECU in desperation and lo and behold it was reading 5 volts at the ECU connection when it should be 8 volts. I have no idea why the ECU isn't giving the full 8 volts. Any ideas? I'm really hoping I don't have to replace the ECU!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Perry Harvey (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon B said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been chasing an electrical problem on a blue roof ford 7840 SLE for a few days now and I gave run out of ideas. It has electronic draft control, so the draft is handled by a pair of load sensing pins on the arms, and a combination of the draft settings and the ECU.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon did you ever sort the problem with the error code 19 for lifts with only 5.0 volts instead of more. Thanks


----------

